# Anyone like modern hard rock music?



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Just finished this demo song... I'm not much of a singer so watch your ears!

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/jbealsmusic/jonathan-beals-another-way[/soundcloud]

Technical Stuff: All guitar parts were recorded dry/direct with free VST amps/cabs. Bass part is played on guitar, then shifted an octave down with a VST amp/cab. Drums were done with Addictive Drums. Vocals were recorded with my cheap dynamic mic. This is as low budget as it gets!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

There's worse singers on rock radio lol 

I loved the guitar sounds. I only listened once and was really focused there and vocals, so I don't have anything to say about the drums or bass. Liked the song, arrangement, and mix. I thought the transition after the soft part 3/4 of the way through coming back in hard was a little abrupt, but you probably wanted it that way 

I would never ever have guessed that was all VST! good job.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

keto said:


> There's worse singers on rock radio lol
> 
> I loved the guitar sounds. I only listened once and was really focused there and vocals, so I don't have anything to say about the drums or bass. Liked the song, arrangement, and mix. I thought the transition after the soft part 3/4 of the way through coming back in hard was a little abrupt, but you probably wanted it that way
> 
> I would never ever have guessed that was all VST! good job.


Thanks! Yeah, I wanted the solo section to kick people in the face so the transition is pretty abrupt.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sincerely hoping you didn't sign up just to post your music and advertise your band


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Budda said:


> Sincerely hoping you didn't sign up just to post your music and advertise your band


lol Well, I don't have a band so that reason is out.

I honestly signed up to get involved in a more Canadian-based forum. I also noticed this forum is not overly busy so I'm posting a lot to drum up more discussion and hopefully get the forum to grow some more. Hence my posts in multiple sections on a variety of topics...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Not bad Jonathan. If you're into VSTs I posted this the other day: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...ST-Plugin-Pitchproof-Pitch-Shifter-Harmonizer
It's free and I think it would complement your style of playing perfectly.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Kenmac said:


> Not bad Jonathan. If you're into VSTs I posted this the other day: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...ST-Plugin-Pitchproof-Pitch-Shifter-Harmonizer
> It's free and I think it would complement your style of playing perfectly.


Thanks! That harmonizer sounds decent for a free VST. I should admit a few things though... I'm not really into VSTs. In my opinion, less is more when it comes to recording and in most cases the fewer options the better. This was more of a fun experiment in what could be done with a super low budget.

Also, believe it or not, I mostly play instrumental guitar music. You know, Andy Timmons and the like... I'm just not good enough to compose music like that, so I write basic rock tunes. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> Sincerely hoping you didn't sign up just to post your music and advertise your band



A little confrontational to new members?

There are long standing members who only show up here to sell stuff, but because they have high end stuff nobody says anything.

This guy posting music and we bust his balls?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Milkman said:


> A little confrontational to new members?
> 
> There are long standing members who only show up here to sell stuff, but because they have high end stuff nobody says anything.
> 
> This guy posting music and we bust his balls?


I gave him the benefit of the doubt and assumed the smiley face indicated he was being sarcastic.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, if you plan to be an active member that's awesome! this forum does seem a little sleepy compared to some. but the reason for it is not as readily apparent. it's not nearly as transient as those other forums. look at the join dates. we've all been here a while. if you are going to be active here, you see what i mean. it's an inclusive place. people who actively post usually hang around. you rarely get people who get mad in a huff and leave, although it has happened. 
what budda may have been referring to is how guy occasionally will show up make one post with a link to their music, and then never post again. i hate that too, tbo. when i see a check out my music thread, the number of posts that person has is the very first thing i look at. yours had 2 dozen by the time i got here, so i was happy to check out your tune. 

it was cool, i liked the music. nice job on the guitar. i heard your voice and said "oh man, that guys voice is as bad as mine! poor guy. hahahaha
i'd like to hear the same song with a different singer, and slightly different levels on the sounds. it's pretty cool i think.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> well, if you plan to be an active member that's awesome! this forum does seem a little sleepy compared to some. but the reason for it is not as readily apparent. it's not nearly as transient as those other forums. look at the join dates. we've all been here a while. if you are going to be active here, you see what i mean. it's an inclusive place. people who actively post usually hang around. you rarely get people who get mad in a huff and leave, although it has happened.
> what budda may have been referring to is how guy occasionally will show up make one post with a link to their music, and then never post again. i hate that too, tbo. when i see a check out my music thread, the number of posts that person has is the very first thing i look at. yours had 2 dozen by the time i got here, so i was happy to check out your tune.
> 
> it was cool, i liked the music. nice job on the guitar. i heard your voice and said "oh man, that guys voice is as bad as mine! poor guy. hahahaha
> i'd like to hear the same song with a different singer, and slightly different levels on the sounds. it's pretty cool i think.


I dont have a problem with it either, but maybe there should be a sub forum just for ppl who want to post their recordings, if ppl are pissed off at post and run types? Maybe call it "the listening room" or something. EDIT: oops, looks like that's part of the purpose for "the band lounge" sub forum already.

I personally think ppl posting music actually made with their guitars (gasp!) is far more interesting than the 1713th "NGD!" Thread fishing for compliments on their latest purchase. Sometimes I wonder if any of these guitars being bought ever get played or are just admired.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That was fun. Good effort. Frankly, low budget or not, it was very well recorded. I used near field monitors cranked to listen. Vocals were just fine. 

I'd like to hear another.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Mooh said:


> That was fun. Good effort. Frankly, low budget or not, it was very well recorded. I used near field monitors cranked to listen. Vocals were just fine.
> 
> I'd like to hear another.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks! I actually have some engineering experience. 10 years ago I ran a home studio business that didn't pan out. Long story short, I ended up selling virtually ALL of my music equipment. I've since gotten married and am slowly re-accumulating gear as time goes on for personal use. However, this time around I'm taking a much more minimalist approach.

I used to think more expensive gear would translate to better mixes. This time around I am more focused on developing my ear than my equipment list. Next on the list for the studio is some budget near field monitors. It's tough to mix/master through computer speakers.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That was cool man. I think you did an awesome job with what you have and in general. If I heard it on the radio I wouldn't think "Hey, he used the cheapest sh&t he's got to record this!".


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I dont have a problem with it either, but maybe there should be a sub forum just for ppl who want to post their recordings, if ppl are pissed off at post and run types? Maybe call it "the listening room" or something. EDIT: oops, looks like that's part of the purpose for "the band lounge" sub forum already.
> 
> I personally think ppl posting music actually made with their guitars (gasp!) is far more interesting than the 1713th "NGD!" Thread fishing for compliments on their latest purchase. Sometimes I wonder if any of these guitars being bought ever get played or are just admired.



i chortled that the last observation you made, i've wondered the same thing myself a time or two. i was recently on another forum where a bunch of guys were complaining about what it "must" cost to refret a true temper neck. my statement to them was, none of you ever keep a guitar long enough to _need_ a refret. hahahaha

more to the original point though, i can only speak for me - i don't like the single post guys who come here wanting me to check their video, and then never come here again. here is why:

the usual scenario is, someone comes and posts their video and then they roll. they contribute *nothing* to this community. they come in the front door expecting something from us, with nothing to offer in return. they have no time for us. why should we make time to watch them play along to eruption or canon rock as if their version will suddenly turn the world on it's ear? i've been coming here 5 yrs and i never once subjected anyone to the gov't mule covers i do. 
i don't expect to make $$ getting youtube views. i don't enter ridiculous facebook contests and come here trolling for votes, although as a _contributing_ member, it would be within my rights. it's a forum community. i try to operate within that set of parameters. if someone wants random views, there are places to generate that sort of traffic. craig's list, kijiji and facebook all have outlets for that sort of thing. i look at enough ads already.
webster defines forum as "a place, meeting, or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged."
it doesn't say " a place to post crappy videos of you playing eruption to your mp3 player in your bedroom" the others might disagree with me as you do. i only offer my own perspective.

edit: i dont mean to suggest that is what the o/p did. he has already posted almost 40 times, and his submission was far and above the usual fare. bonus points for not using youtube as well.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> my statement to them was, none of you ever keep a guitar long enough to _need_ a refret. hahahaha


That is too true! lol



> edit: i dont mean to suggest that is what the o/p did. he has already posted almost 40 times, and his submission was far and above the usual fare.


I'll take that as a compliment! And I can guarantee that you'll never see a video of me playing eruption or any other overplayed covers.



> bonus points for not using youtube as well.


Uh oh... Then disregard my recent post in the "Effects, etc" subforum.
:sSig_busted:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i got nothing against youtube in the way it must sound like i do. i just mean the way you presented your music was more straightforward, i liked that you did it that way. nothing wrong with making vids at all. i watch tons of them, daily


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really liked bass and guitar, reminded of the first Velvet Revolver single for some reason, now I'll have to go and give it a listen


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

davetcan said:


> Really liked bass and guitar, reminded of the first Velvet Revolver single for some reason, now I'll have to go and give it a listen


Thanks! You're talking about Slither? Good tune. I can see the resemblance... Similar sound and both in drop D. The last band I was in did a cover of Slither.

Here's the vid. Sorry about the crappy audio (camera mic).
[video=youtube;Rl9dixH79BE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl9dixH79BE[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl9dixH79BE

I'm the dude in white playing lead guitar.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Right on, I like it! Not enough good new hard rock these days...I grew up listening to all the great hard rock and early metal of the 70's-90's. Now the radio stations are full of crap like Billy Talent and Linkin park...WTF is that??

I'd like to hear more hard charging guitar based hard rock again....bring it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> I gave him the benefit of the doubt and assumed the smiley face indicated he was being sarcastic.


It was an honest question because I wanted to know his intent. Neither of my two main forums are super busy, but I don't like the flyby types who just want YT views and dont contribute. 

If he's gonna stick around then that's awesome  - I just want to know up front. I still haven't checked the tune, but that is only because I'm usually pretty slow at such things. 

PS: no beef with billy talent (besides the second album..) and I enjoy a good heavier tune. I feel the same way about music I want to write versus my skill level, practice would change that haha. 

Welcome aboard.

edit: have you tried the lepou plugins?


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

I liked it. Really liked the main riff ... nice flow. Different, but similar enough to what I enjoy putting together as well.

Just a note on flybys - I agree with Budda BUT I often sometimes wonder what other forum members put together... what their styles are, what their sound is and what genres they're generally into or influenced by. After a few years here, I think I'd find it pretty neat to have some A/V to go through with this in mind.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup big fan of hard rock here….and I finally had a chance to listen to this... and I thought it was great!!!  Sounded really tight - very impressive - especially considering you did all that yourself - nice work man!!! What did you use for software?


----------

